# Batch samples tuner?



## tomaslobosk (May 20, 2015)

Hi everyone!
Usually tuning samples within kontakt is done one by one... so I was wondering if there is some kind of batch tuner that detects the pitch of any given sample, and resamples it (no time stretching!) to match the closest correct pitch... 
Greetings!
Tomás


----------



## d.healey (May 20, 2015)

TomiLobosK @ Wed May 20 said:


> Usually tuning samples within kontakt is done one by one


It's not usual for me 

Tune the samples when you export them from your DAW. You can do this manually in your DAW or use an auto-tune type plugin.


----------



## tomaslobosk (May 20, 2015)

Yeah, sorry... I meant is usual for me.
IMHO using auto-tune like plugins kills the natural feel of the samples, so pitch detection and resampling is what i'm looking for... and I don't want to do it manually, that's why I did this post :lol:


----------



## d.healey (May 20, 2015)

Auto tuning just changes the pitch, it sounds completely natural on samples as long as your not doing huge pitch changes. Almost all sample libraries that have tuned samples use an auto-tune type plugin (not necessarily auto tune). Kontakt changes the speed of your sample as well when you re-pitch them in the mapping editor.


----------



## ankely (May 20, 2015)

The fastest way I have found is load the samples into Reaper.

http://reaper.fm/

Reaper has key commands to raise and lower the pitch, by cents etc.

Insert a tuner plugin somewhere so you can check the tuning.

Tune your samples

Render your newly tuned samples.

Very fast !!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## tomaslobosk (May 20, 2015)

> Kontakt changes the speed of your sample as well when you re-pitch them in the mapping editor.



That's exactly what I'm looking for, it's called resampling. I don't wanna mess with real-time pitch-correction plugins...



> Insert a tuner plugin somewhere so you can check the tuning.
> 
> Tune your samples
> 
> Render your newly tuned samples.



...and this is exactly what I'm trying to not do! :lol:, it's easier in Kontakt.


----------



## d.healey (May 20, 2015)

What ankely suggested you do in Reaper is exactly the same as you already do in Kontakt but it's much quicker and more accurate.


----------



## tomaslobosk (May 20, 2015)

I forgot to thank you ankely!, but I don't think adjusting the pitch of samples one by one and rendering in Reaper it's faster than doing it in Kontakt using this:







Correct me if I'm wrong... but what i'm looking for is a batch process.


----------



## d.healey (May 20, 2015)

it is much faster, you can use keyboard shortcuts and you can change the pitch of the sample at different parts not just the whole sample as one. The only batch solution is auto tuning, how else would you expect it to work?


----------



## tomaslobosk (May 20, 2015)

TotalComposure @ 20/5/2015 said:


> it is much faster, you can use keyboard shortcuts and you can change the pitch of the sample at different parts not just the whole sample as one. The only batch solution is auto tuning, how else would you expect it to work?



I think I didn't make myself clear, my bad!. The purpose of my request is to tune out-of-tune Kontakt instruments!
Normaly I have 2 options: Tune (using resampling) all the samples of the instrument using the tune tool of Kontakt:



, or resample all the samples with external tools, render them, an then re-load the instrument.

Both are equally time-consuming.


----------



## d.healey (May 20, 2015)

If you're retuning all the samples by the same amount then you can either use the group tune knob, the instrument tune knob, or you can apply a tuning value to multiple samples in the mapping editor by selecting more than one and then adjusting them as you have been.


----------



## tomaslobosk (May 20, 2015)

TotalComposure @ 20/5/2015 said:


> If you're retuning all the samples by the same amount then you can either use the group tune knob, the instrument tune knob, or you can apply a tuning value to multiple samples in the mapping editor by selecting more than one and then adjusting them as you have been.



not by the same amount... that's the whole point of my issue


----------



## kmlandre (May 20, 2015)

TomiLobosK @ Wed May 20 said:


> I forgot to thank you ankely!, but I don't think adjusting the pitch of samples one by one and rendering in Reaper it's faster than doing it in Kontakt using this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I understand what you're after here, but wouldn't it be required that the tuning algorithm know ahead of time what the intended pitch is and how far it's deviating from it?

It sounds like what you're after is an auto-tuner that has the "intelligence" to analyze the difference between the intended pitch and the actual pitch, but who's "tuning" method is simply common pitch stretching (as opposed to the usual Melodyne retuning method).

Is that correct?

Kurt M. Landre'


----------



## tomaslobosk (May 20, 2015)

Absolutely correct, that's it!

I wonder if something like that exists nowadays... if not, what an interesting challenge to do it!


----------



## d.healey (May 20, 2015)

Reatune in reaper, just select one of the algorithms that uses timing to adjust the pitch


----------



## ankely (May 20, 2015)

TomiLobosK,

Contact me and we can do a Skype and I'll show you what I mean.

It's stoopid fast !!!

I'm a sampler developer kinda Dude, so I'm always looking for faster ways of doing stuff.


----------



## tomaslobosk (May 20, 2015)

Just tried, Correction tab is just like Auto-Tune, and Manual correction is just like Melodyne... :(


----------



## ankely (May 20, 2015)

TomiLobosK @ Wed May 20 said:


> Just tried, Correction tab is just like Auto-Tune, and Manual correction is just like Melodyne... :(



Contact me. I'll share the screen.

Basically:

Load samples in Reaper on one track with a key command that will add some space between samples. I also color them so I get less confused as I can be stoopid. LOL.

Load Tuner on track. I use Pod Farm 2.

Go to first sample using key command. Hit play. Read tuner.

Sharp or flat? Hit key command to tune up or down.

Next until finished.

Render tuned samples.

Kontakt won't know the difference.

Way faster than doing this in K, especially if you have multiple RRs, Vs, etc. already mapped.

Check my sig as there is a partial listing of the bazillion and 42 Sample and Loop libraries I've worked on. This is my preferred tuning method, other than Keymap Pro, but this is still faster.

Hope this helps.


----------

